# Frage zu JSON



## mananana (12. Jul 2022)

Hallo, ich hätte eine frage was wären mögliche Probleme die auftreten können bei der verwendung von JSon um Daten zu speichern ?


----------



## mihe7 (12. Jul 2022)

Ich verstehe nicht, worauf Du abzielst. JSON ist ein Textformat. Es eignet sich also weniger für binäre Daten (die müsste man zuvor z. B. Base64 kodieren) und Änderungen sind nicht nachvollziehbar. Außerdem können Änderungen an der Datei dazu führen, dass sie nicht mehr gelesen werden kann, weil die JSON-Syntax nicht mehr eingehalten wird.


----------



## KonradN (12. Jul 2022)

Auch hier: Auf was willst Du hinaus? Das ist so erst einmal so nicht wirklich zu beantworten.

Die Antwort aus dem anderen Thread passt hier 1:1 ... willst Du es evtl. mit etwas anderem Vergleichen?


----------



## M.L. (12. Jul 2022)

(geraten) im Vergleich zu XML könnten diese Beiträge von @Rapid_API weiterhelfen:  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545410621587525633   ,   



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516046453571039232


----------

